# Half Marathon Assistance



## comp07974 (Dec 12, 2012)

So i'm running a half marathon in birmingham for macmillan in October. Im not the best of runners, I train a lot and Im currently on a 600 mg p/w test cycle. What can I use when I come off to keep me in the game? I was thinking Clenbuterol/T3?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

comp07974 said:


> So i'm running a half marathon in birmingham for macmillan in October. Im not the best of runners, I train a lot and Im currently on a 600 mg p/w test cycle. What can I use when I come off to keep me in the game? I was thinking Clenbuterol/T3?


 I wouldn't use T3 when not on gear.

Clenbuterol can be helpful also. You could aslo run HGH for fat loss and rejuvenation and also to help with recovery training wise.

Are you coming off before or after the run.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

You might also want to be careful using clen if you are running a half marathon. There were a few stories in the papers a couple of years ago about runners taking DMAA in a pre-workout drink before running a 10k/half/full marathon and collapsing. Any type of strong stim is going to put stress on your heart and you will already have enough of this with the run.


----------



## comp07974 (Dec 12, 2012)

cheers @warsteiner thats why I'm after the advice dude. Shall I just stick to the test?


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

You shouldn't really need any AAS for the run but if you are already on a cycle of test then you can just continue with it as it shouldn't cause any problems with a half marathon.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RBC transfusion. Good luck.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

comp07974 said:


> cheers @warsteiner thats why I'm after the advice dude. Shall I just stick to the test?


 Low dose, TRT, anything else is going to hinder endurance training.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

EPO & meldonium


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

comp07974 said:


> So i'm running a half marathon in birmingham for macmillan in October. Im not the best of runners, I train a lot and Im currently on a 600 mg p/w test cycle. What can I use when I come off to keep me in the game? I was thinking Clenbuterol/T3?


 I started running loads back in 2014 , Start doing interval running on a treadmill with incline on at least 1 to re leave the knee's 1 minute run, 1 minute walk.

Doing it this way you will get loads of KM,s in.

Build it up by running until you can no more then go back to the 1min on, 1min off.

The picture was taken half way through a 15 mile San Fransisco run.

A word of warning! once you start running the weight will just drop off you!

Mo Farrah eats like 10,000 calories a day and look at him!

Make sure you eat enough mate or your gained muscle will just vanish!

I used to use Thermobol caffine stim 2 x tablets without much problems.

Good luck.


----------



## comp07974 (Dec 12, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> I started running loads back in 2014 , Start doing interval running on a treadmill with incline on at least 1 to re leave the knee's 1 minute run, 1 minute walk.
> 
> Doing it this way you will get loads of KM,s in.
> 
> ...


 Top man, cheers for the advice dude! Yeah I am worried about the muscle mass dropping off me but hopefully with increased carbs and protein I will preserve a good portion off it!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> I started running loads back in 2014 , Start doing interval running on a treadmill with incline on at least 1 to re leave the knee's 1 minute run, 1 minute walk.
> 
> Doing it this way you will get loads of KM,s in.
> 
> ...


 The diets of elite athletes are often exaggerated, once again in this case. Mo does not eat 10000 calories a day, else there would be a different shaped Mo. He may consume that many calories post race, but again unlikely.

Even the news paper doesn't have him that high.

http://metro.co.uk/2016/08/09/revealed-the-diet-of-an-olympic-athlete-6057096/


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Dark sim said:


> The diets of elite athletes are often exaggerated, once again in this case. Mo does not eat 10000 calories a day, else there would be a different shaped Mo. He may consume that many calories post race, but again unlikely.
> 
> Even the news paper doesn't have him that high.
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2016/08/09/revealed-the-diet-of-an-olympic-athlete-6057096/


 He eats 10 packets of Quorn Mince just for breakfast!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> He eats 10 packets of Quorn Mince just for breakfast!


 How do you know this?

You do understand that elite athletes diets are exaggerated. Michael Phelps doesn't eat 12k a day either btw.

@SteveXX maybe able to offer some inside info since he coaches athletes.


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> How do you know this?
> 
> You do understand that elite athletes diets are exaggerated. Michael Phelps doesn't eat 12k a day either btw.
> 
> @SteveXX maybe able to offer some inside info since he coaches athletes.


 How do you know they dont eat that much


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

gibbo10 said:


> How do you know they dont eat that much


 Because I understand nutrition and some basic principals of science.

A typical example is amount of calories burned during a marathon on average is around 2500, so doesn't make sense for little ol' Mo to be consuming 10k cals does it.


----------



## SteveXX (Oct 31, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> How do you know this?
> 
> You do understand that elite athletes diets are exaggerated. Michael Phelps doesn't eat 12k a day either btw.
> 
> @SteveXX maybe able to offer some inside info since he coaches athletes.


 Hey, thanks for the pitch.

I don't know what phelps specifically does, nor do i know a lot of swimmers sadly, I'm in the track...field myself. My guess is that he is exaggerating a bit but probably not much, swimmers train for 5-6 hours a day, its very energy demanding.

I have known a few properly elite athletes (sub 10 for the 100, sub 45 for the 400) athletes and their nutritions are as varied as their personalities for the most part.

Some eat whenever wherever, I've known a famous sub 10 sprinter that was popping cheeseburgers from macdonalds a few hours before a race because he didn't want to eat anything unfamiliar. Others eat strict custom made diets from their nutritionists. Most are somewhere in between. When they gain weight they control themselves if they loose they go a bit all out. I was helping a mate of mine coach a sub 10 guy, and we would be out every night eating ribs, his thing was tgi fridays the large glazed ribs with mushed potatoes and an extra serving of veggies.

You have to understand these are VERY gifted people, they would be lean no matter what, add their training in there and we are looking at 4-5000 kcal a day easily. As long as they have a very vague understanding of whats good and what is not (all of them do, and not just a vague one they are smart people, very knowledgable) their main guide is their appetite.

So for example, my athlete group, they all know they should eat some protein with some sugar post work out, most eat a good breakfast, most supplement with the holy trinity (multi vits, fish oil, zma) and thats about it. Lots of hard core eastern european coaches monitor their athletes nutrition to the micronutrient, but honestly thats horsecrap, i would argue it does more harm than good.

Funny story, i used to coach a skinny kid, first time i saw her she was 15, long legs, long arms, feet size 8, she ended up being a good 5'9" by her 17 birthday. She was doing 1500m which was so wrong for her it wasn't even funny, i discussed that with her coach and her and we agreed that she would be better initially to 400 hurdles (she ended up being in the 54's for the 400-no hurdles which is VERY good time). So i started working her speed sessions, when we where doing hills she would come by my place after so i could drive her back, the usual story was this "hey, I'm a bit hungry, can i have something to eat?". That ended up being 2 sandwiches, an omelette with tomatoes, feta cheese, bacon and olives, a cup of tea with about 10 slices of toast with butter. Never ate sweets.

BUT her nutrition for the rest of the day was not as ridiculous. Normal stuff.

Point is they eat more than mere mortals, but definitely not as much as a body builder in bulking diet would.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Dark sim said:


> How do you know this?
> 
> You do understand that elite athletes diets are exaggerated. Michael Phelps doesn't eat 12k a day either btw.
> 
> @SteveXX maybe able to offer some inside info since he coaches athletes.


 lol it was a joke as he advertises for Quorn.


----------



## J12KE (Jun 25, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> lol it was a joke as he advertises for Quorn.


 U kidding me!!!!


----------

